# قسوة الرجل في معاملة زوجته لا يكسبه رضوخها



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

إن معظم الرجال يعانوا من الفهم الخاطئ والاعتقاد الغير صحيح حول مقولة  تفيد أن السيدة لا يمكن أن تذعن إلا باستخدام أسلوب العصبية معها والتحدث  معها بغضب شديد، أي الأسلوب الحازم والقاطع، دون الاستناد على أي منطق أو  يخاطب عقلها، وهو اعتقاد يدفع ثمنه الرجال أنفسهم لأنه يكون سبباً في سوء  العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة دون أن يدري. 

وأوضح الدكتور أمجد العجرودي، استشاري أمراض الطب النفسي بالمجلس  الإقليمي للطب النفسي أن الرجل يجب أن يتخطى مرحلة التعامل مع المرأة على  أنها كائن أدنى منه أو من مكانته أو أنه أعلى منها، فالمرأة يجب أن تعامل  على قدر عقلها كما هو الرجل وكما هو الإنسان عامة. 

وأفاد أطباء النفس أن رضوخ المرأة وطاعتها في ظل عنف الرجل هو أمر  شبه مستحيل مهما كان ظاهرياً، لأن السيدة تقدر من يقدرها ولا تستطيع كأي  إنسان أن تهيئ نفسيتها لقبول الإهانة دون أن يكون هناك شيء في داخلها تجاه  من أهانها. ​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل ورااائع
شكرا جداا
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 ديسمبر 2012)

المعاملة الطيبة الحسنة هى مفتاح قلب المراءة وليس العصبية والضرب والشتيمة
المراءة انسانة رقيقة لا بد ان تعامل معاملة حسنة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل ورااائع
> شكرا جداا
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي كتييييير استاذي
مرور حضرتك اروع واجمل
ربنا يباركك

​


حبيب يسوع قال:


> المعاملة الطيبة الحسنة هى مفتاح قلب المراءة وليس العصبية والضرب والشتيمة
> المراءة انسانة رقيقة لا بد ان تعامل معاملة حسنة



فعلا استاذي
ميرسي كتيييييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (15 يونيو 2013)

طبعا قمة الغباء معاملة النساء بالعنف
مش هن الجنس اللطيف يبقي لازم يتعاملوا بلطف
شفتي عمرك واحد بيفرش سنانه بفرشة بلاط
دا الشركات اللي يتصنع امواس الحلاقة
ادركت ان في حالة استخدام المراة لموس حلاقة
الرجل كنوع من المشاركة العائلية الخاطئة
يحدث لها سواء في الساقين او الذراعين
وخلافه اضرار جسيمة بالجلد لانه يختلف عن جلد الرجل
وكذا مرة نقول الانسان نفسه في دمه ودمه في جسده
فا اللي بيضر النفس بيضر الجسم والعكس
فخلاصة القول
اختم بمقولتي يارب تعجبك
عاملها باسلوب يخلو من العصبية ويكون كالعسلية
والا فهي كمان تقدر بمليون طريقة تقسو عليك
اقلها ما تبتسمش في وشك
فلو ما اكلتهاش المعاملة العسلية
ماتجيش بعد كدا تندم وتقول 
الحقوني مراتي محضرة عصا ليا


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2013)

*موضوع رائع  وبصراحة كتير مننا بنعانى وبنشتكى من سوء معاملة الرجل وعصبيته فى البيت وخصوصا فى ايام الصيف ومفيش مذاكرة ولا امتحانات ممكن الست تلهى نفسها فيها مع الاولاد  تاعد طول النهار منتظرة مجيئه من شغله علشان تلاقى حس معاها فى البيت  يجى هو من شغله متعفرت ومتعصب والعفاريت بتتنطط فى وشه ودا طبعا بيكون من ضغوط الشغل ومسئولياته  وكده
وطبعا لازم المدام تكون مقدرة دا ومهما زعق او اتعصب لازم تكون هاااادية ومتتكلميش  لازم نتحمل العصبية  بس ياريت الراجل يبقا فاهم ان لكل انسان طاقة  هيجى يوم وهتخلص ومش هنقدر نتحمل لو فى اعباء على الراجل اكيد كمان نفس الاعباء دى بتكون شاعرة بيها الست ومتحملاها ومتأثرة بيها يمكن مش بتبين ويمكن هى طبيعتها غيرك بتحاول متظهرش تاثرها  بدا علشان الولاد وجو البيت ميكونش كئيب 
لكن ومع الاسف الراجل دائما ظالم الست  ومتخيل انها فى وادى تانى خالص ومش شاعرة باعبائه اللى هى اعبائها بخلاف مسئولياتها هى فى شغلها وتربية وتوضيب البيت 
اكيد كلنا متفقين على ان الحياة صعبة واعباء الحياة مرهقة لكن ربنا خلق الست والراجل يكملوا بعض مش علشان لما تزيد اعباء الحياة يكشر هو ويقلب البيت حريقة ولو هى رفضت الاسلوب ده يبقا هى هانم مش حاسة بمسئوليات اللى عليهم

ربنا يهدى الجميع سورى على الاطالة شكله الموضوع جه على الجرح*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

*أعرف زوجين معرفة شخصية (عمى و زوجته)

أنا إتولدت لاقيتهم هما الاتنين متزوجين

المهم 

و أنا عمرى حوالى 6 سنين كدة __ وكانا هما الاثنين مع عائلتى لزيارة أحد الأقارب
و هناك حكى الزوج (عمى) قصة مجملها أنه ضرب زوجته ألم على وشها خلاها وصلت آخر الممر بتاع شقتهم
و لأن عمى رياضى فكان زى ما تقوله كدة ضربته و القبر

أتذكر يومها أن والدى دافع بشدة عنها و شبه أنه مسح بكرامة عمى الأرض

و أتذكر أيضا أنها بكت عندما دافع والدى عنها

و للأسف لم يؤتى كلام والدى ثماره مع عمى و ظل معها سيئا سنين طويلة

إلى أن كبرا هما الاثنين و إنقلبت الموازين 

أصبحت هى التى تعامله معاملة سيئة 

لا أبرر ما تفعله (هى) الآن

و لكنى لا أتعجب من تصرفاتها
__________________________

أعرف زوجة رقصت يوم ما مات زوجها _ بل و رقصت بجانب جثته و لو ما الملامة لكانت زرغطت 30:و لمت النقطة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *موضوع رائع وبصراحة كتير مننا بنعانى وبنشتكى من سوء معاملة الرجل وعصبيته فى البيت وخصوصا فى ايام الصيف ومفيش مذاكرة ولا امتحانات ممكن الست تلهى نفسها فيها مع الاولاد تاعد طول النهار منتظرة مجيئه من شغله علشان تلاقى حس معاها فى البيت يجى هو من شغله متعفرت ومتعصب والعفاريت بتتنطط فى وشه ودا طبعا بيكون من ضغوط الشغل ومسئولياته وكده*
> *وطبعا لازم المدام تكون مقدرة دا ومهما زعق او اتعصب لازم تكون هاااادية ومتتكلميش لازم نتحمل العصبية بس ياريت الراجل يبقا فاهم ان لكل انسان طاقة هيجى يوم وهتخلص ومش هنقدر نتحمل لو فى اعباء على الراجل اكيد كمان نفس الاعباء دى بتكون شاعرة بيها الست ومتحملاها ومتأثرة بيها يمكن مش بتبين ويمكن هى طبيعتها غيرك بتحاول متظهرش تاثرها بدا علشان الولاد وجو البيت ميكونش كئيب *
> *لكن ومع الاسف الراجل دائما ظالم الست ومتخيل انها فى وادى تانى خالص ومش شاعرة باعبائه اللى هى اعبائها بخلاف مسئولياتها هى فى شغلها وتربية وتوضيب البيت *
> *اكيد كلنا متفقين على ان الحياة صعبة واعباء الحياة مرهقة لكن ربنا خلق الست والراجل يكملوا بعض مش علشان لما تزيد اعباء الحياة يكشر هو ويقلب البيت حريقة ولو هى رفضت الاسلوب ده يبقا هى هانم مش حاسة بمسئوليات اللى عليهم*
> ...


 زيدى على كلامك لما تكون الست بتعمل مثلها مثله -- و ترجع تعمل فى البيت-  و المذاكره مع الاولاد مسئوليتها بردوا-- لك ان تتصورى الانهيار--
 و لازم تستحمل بردوا عصبيته-- طيب هى مش من نفسها تتعصب بردوا--  هههههههههههههه
 ما علينا موضوع جميل-- 
 اشكرك


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يونيو 2013)

اى انسان يهين ميراته يبقى بيهين نفسه 
و بتكون حياتهم مع بعض صعبه جدا 
لا حب ولا حتى احترام 
ميرسى بنت الكنيسه موضوع جميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

*بس يا جدعان فيه ستات بيبقى نفسها تتعكش

:hlp:
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس يا جدعان فيه ستات بيبقى نفسها تتعكش
> 
> :hlp:
> *​



حلوه تتعكش دى هههههه
قصدك انهم مستفزين وبيجيبوا الضرب لنفسهم 
فى النوعيات دى اكيد بس اعتقد حالات نادره


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> حلوه تتعكش دى هههههه
> قصدك انهم مستفزين وبيجيبوا الضرب لنفسهم
> فى النوعيات دى اكيد بس اعتقد حالات نادره


*
مش نادرة و لا نيلة 

دا 4/3 الستات عايزين اللى يعكشهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش نادرة و لا نيلة
> 
> دا 4/3 الستات عايزين اللى يعكشهم
> ...



ههههههههه
يبقى بستاهلوا العكش هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ههههههههه
> يبقى بستاهلوا العكش هههههه



*أيوة كدة هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y7Xc7AVfX_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]J2nBN8HmOsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> طبعا قمة الغباء معاملة النساء بالعنف
> مش هن الجنس اللطيف يبقي لازم يتعاملوا بلطف
> شفتي عمرك واحد بيفرش سنانه بفرشة بلاط
> دا الشركات اللي يتصنع امواس الحلاقة
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*موضوع جميل يا روماواظن لو الاتنين يعاملو بعض معاملة 
كويسة كلها ودا واحترم  وتفاهم بين الاتنين لحل اى مشكلة 
يبقى بكداتمام االتمام شكرا لموضوعك الجميل
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا روماواظن لو الاتنين يعاملو بعض معاملة
> كويسة كلها ودا واحترم  وتفاهم بين الاتنين لحل اى مشكلة
> يبقى بكداتمام االتمام شكرا لموضوعك الجميل
> *




فعلا سموره
ميرسي كتيييييييير لمرورك الجميل

​


----------

